# Anyone else sit in the bathroom at lunch?



## godhelpme2

I have no friends in my lunch, therefore I got to the bathroom everyday. It kind of sucks, but Im not good at making new friends obviously. Please tell me I'm not alone? lol


----------



## applesauce5482

When I was in high school, if my friends were not at the lunch table, I did that... haha

The library was usually closed during lunch so I couldn't go there either.

So I remember standing the entire lunch period by the water faucets in case anyone came in so I could pretend to wash my hands.


----------



## Joe

Thats what I done today lol :/ Loads of people do it here I think. Annoying when you get people who start banging on the cubicle though :S. Usually like once every few lunches that happens :cry


----------



## Twelve Keyz

no, it would gross me out. Just sit by yourself somewhere... even in the cafeteria. Chances are no one will bother you.


----------



## The Crow

I used to do that. Luckily, I don't have a lunch period this year. :yay


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Twelve Keyz said:


> no, it would gross me out. Just sit by yourself somewhere... even in the cafeteria. Chances are no one will bother you.


But everyone looks at you, and you feel like they're are talking about you, and if you're extra lucky a vice-principal or teacher will come over to make sure "You're okay", which translates into "You're not going to shoot up the school are you?"


----------



## Howlett

The only kids who go to bathroom during lunch in my school were the ones who would smoke cigs or pot.......:sus


----------



## rapidfox1

I'm sorry you have to do that. At least it beats eating alone in the cafeteria where people can see you and either mock, pity, or feel whatever way about you. As for your question, no, I go home for lunch.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> But everyone looks at you, and you feel like they're are talking about you, and if you're extra lucky a vice-principal or teacher will come over to make sure "You're okay", which translates into "You're not going to shoot up the school are you?"


Ah, the memories. Good times... good times. Occasionally you'll have that group of cute girls who ask you to sit with them and then you spend all lunch staring at their boobs.

Since OP is female, I don't she will have that problem though.


----------



## godhelpme2

Twelve Keyz said:


> Ah, the memories. Good times... good times. Occasionally you'll have that group of cute girls who ask you to sit with them and then you spend all lunch staring at their boobs.
> 
> Since OP is female, I don't she will have that problem though.


well these girls offered me to sit with them, but they are all outgoing and the idea made me uncomfortable. we have 30 minute lunch periods, so i roam the first ten minutes. go to a bathroom. ten minutes later go to a new one. i'm a loser, but it beats sitting alone at lunch xD


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

godhelpme2 said:


> well these girls offered me to sit with them, but they are all outgoing and the idea made me uncomfortable. we have 30 minute lunch periods, so i roam the first ten minutes. go to a bathroom. ten minutes later go to a new one. i'm a loser, but it beats sitting alone at lunch xD


I don't know how you can handle going to the bathroom for the entire lunch period. If I did that I would feel the word loser like never before. And I would be certain that other people would notice and that would pretty much be it for me.


----------



## godhelpme2

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> I don't know how you can handle going to the bathroom for the entire lunch period. If I did that I would feel the word loser like never before. And I would be certain that other people would notice and that would pretty much be it for me.


well when it comes to lunch, yeah deem me a loser lol. but i have friends, they just aren't in my lunch. i still get talked to and hit on like any other girl, i just know absolutely no one in my lunch, so i'm not going to bother.

but yeah, i'm in a big school so hopefully no one notices. and this is my last semester of school. then i'm done with lunch time forever. :clap


----------



## Charmander

A few years ago when I was in year 10 (About 14 or 15) I was in a horrible friendship group where my old friends had met new ones and I really didn't fit in with the new people. I hated it so much that rather than hang out with them I'd make excuses to be by myself, usually to some computer room or library since at least then I could be doing something useful. I never liked going in school bathrooms much because they'd be full of girls doing their makeup. :/ So glad I eventually found a way better group of people I could actually call friends.


----------



## Joe

godhelpme2 said:


> well these girls offered me to sit with them, but they are all outgoing and the idea made me uncomfortable. we have 30 minute lunch periods, so i roam the first ten minutes. go to a bathroom. ten minutes later go to a new one. i'm a loser, but it beats sitting alone at lunch xD


Your so lucky having short lunch breaks  do you have a watch? When I had a watch for a short period of time (both it and its replacement broke really easy and I've never got round to getting a new one) it helped pass time time knowing when to tactically exit to another bathroom.


----------



## Katelyn1236

I do.  I hate going to the lunchroom


----------



## Bbpuff

I used to do the bathroom thing almost everyday in 8th grade year.  (Worse part is I had to stay in that bathroom the whole entire time, because I'd get in trouble if I was in the hallways during lunch) Currently, whenever I'm alone, I find a nice corner outside, sit down, and listen to some music. It's so surprising how many people are in the same boat as me. I see like 20 other loners on the walk to the corner. Usually most people don't even notice them. I think the majority of them are freshmen who haven't made friends yet, but soon most of the loners will diminish when they find a group of friends. I remember around the first day of this current school year, I wasn't sure which people had my lunch, so I ended up bathroom hopping. While I was heading for a far away bathroom I saw this one girl looking under all of the stalls for feet, and then about 20 minutes later I hopped back into that same bathroom and still saw her feet. I felt so bad, but I was in the same position (luckily it was temporary for me) I really hate how it felt when I had to do that, so I hope that it isn't as bad for her. I'm just hoping she found a group or something. I'd rather just head over to the library if you have the option, then hang in a bathroom all by yourself. :/


----------



## Sabreena

I go to a pretty small school so I feel like I can't make new friends even if I wanted to. I sit with a few girls in my class, who just pretend I'm not there most of the time. If they're not around I just hide out in the bathroom or go talk to a teacher and pretend I have an actual question.


----------



## godhelpme2

Super Marshy said:


> I used to do the bathroom thing almost everyday in 8th grade year.  (Worse part is I had to stay in that bathroom the whole entire time, because I'd get in trouble if I was in the hallways during lunch) Currently, whenever I'm alone, I find a nice corner outside, sit down, and listen to some music. It's so surprising how many people are in the same boat as me. I see like 20 other loners on the walk to the corner. Usually most people don't even notice them. I think the majority of them are freshmen who haven't made friends yet, but soon most of the loners will diminish when they find a group of friends. I remember around the first day of this current school year, I wasn't sure which people had my lunch, so I ended up bathroom hopping. While I was heading for a far away bathroom I saw this one girl looking under all of the stalls for feet, and then about 20 minutes later I hopped back into that same bathroom and still saw her feet. I felt so bad, but I was in the same position (luckily it was temporary for me) I really hate how it felt when I had to do that, so I hope that it isn't as bad for her. I'm just hoping she found a group or something. I'd rather just head over to the library if you have the option, then hang in a bathroom all by yourself. :/


the problem is there isn't exactly corners that people go sit in at my school. i would be the first :/ and i've yet to see someone sit alone at lunch, and i'm a senior. but it's a huge school. i can get away with sitting in the bathroom hopefully.. it's not the whole year, only a semester :[


----------



## JakeOrcutt

I didn't go to the bathroom but I had my own system. Sophomore year and Freshman year in HS I just walked around the school for 30 minutes everyday for lunch. I would go around each of our 3 floors and if I saw somebody that looked like they would be in the hallway for awhile, I would ignore that floor for awhile. As much as it sucked I got some good leg excersise!


----------



## Gunter

Sabreena said:


> I go to a pretty small school so I feel like I can't make new friends even if I wanted to. I sit with a few girls in my class, who just pretend I'm not there most of the time. If they're not around I just hide out in the bathroom or go talk to a teacher and pretend I have an actual question.


Isn't that just the worst? I mean attending a small school, a lot of people have already made up their mind about you, and makes it like 10x more difficult to make friends. Atleast this is the case with me.

To OP, I can't stand highschool bathrooms. Most disgusting things ever. Well the boys bathroom are. We also have 30 min lunch periods, but even if my school did give us the option of leaving the lunch room at anytime or not even going in there at all, the bathroom would not be my first choice.


----------



## blackeroni

godhelpme2 said:


> I have no friends in my lunch, therefore I got to the bathroom everyday. It kind of sucks, but Im not good at making new friends obviously. Please tell me I'm not alone? lol


I do, Actually I prefer it that way. I have friends, But, My social skills are terrible so I'm afraid they won't want to be friends with me if I just tag to them all lunch period.

Isn't that what best friends do, I see all these duos but I can't seem to find my own best friend, They all hate me.

I hate Lunch because it's the one period where I'm left EXPOSED to the judgements of peers when I don't have any friends to hang out with.

When I go the bathroom I find a nice stall. I never use the same stall or bathroom everyday so no one will notice. I try to make sure no one sees me going into the stalls. And when I find my stall I plop my backpack over it to sit on for comfort, Put some toilet paper of the toilet sensor so the Toilet won't flush and make a loud sound whenever I get up (I don't want to be noticed by anyone). Then I pull out a nice book to read, Visualize having a friend, Or just meditate.

Meh, Whatever makes the time pass by.


----------



## blackeroni

Man, There has to be a solution to this no-friend problem, Wait, Wouldn't it be great if we did our hobbies through ought the entire lunch period. 

If you see a guy breakdancing or playing his guitar in the hallway for thirty minutes Your'e not going to think "Loser" Your'e going to think he's a dedicated bad ***, Also, I find that teachers, especially the old ones, Talk an awful lot and they aren't as intimidating as the others. I love talking to old people they know alot.


----------



## Alas Babylon

The people in the toilets at my school smoke pot and cigs. I either hang out in the library or in one of the spaces outside between the buildings , kind of like an alleyway which is secluded from the rest of the school. I'm in Australia ,so lunches work differently (I think), there's no cafeteria area where people have lunch, you just eat your lunch outside, in a deserted classroom, on the ovals or somewhere else, the whole school always has lunchtime at the same time as a 45 min interval between the second last and the last period of the day. Which means it is pretty easy to be far away from douches and the like.


----------



## MadDogTen

In one High School I was in, I had the same routine everyday, which was get lunch, and sit in the same place (If someone happened to steal my spot, I had a backup place), and basically do nothing but think all lunch, usually alone.

Strangely enough, when I had to switch School's again, It happened to be a school full of the "bad" kids (That did Drugs and what not [and were surprising enough to be much friendlier than the normal High School]), I started to miss sitting alone because this same group invited me to there table each day, and I dislike saying no to people (Even if it puts me in an awkward position of sitting literally squashed next to people, and being silent pretty much the whole time unless asked something).


----------



## Tania I

I did, but the food could smell and give me away, and sometimes it's just very very gross. Many more hygienic locations to have lunch actually...
I used empty classroom, under teacher's desk, the parking lot behind someone's car, the roof, behind bushes, unused stairs..(ok, these are experiences in varied grades). Not that i'm afraid to be looked at, but their questions and the likes will bother me, and i really2 enjoy having the times for myself.


----------



## Marlon

I usually stand in the stall area when I do this, but I don't do it anymore. But the last time I did this, someone walked in the bathroom so I went to sit on the toilet as if I was already 
"in progress." I don't like to walk out of the stall when someone else is in the bathroom, and 5 minutes had already passed... then 10 minutes... then 15. The guy was still in there. It ended up being the plumber. He was fixing the sink for like 40 minutes and I never left the stall. I'm pretty sure he saw me in there. The second he left I made my getaway.

Whenever I want to pass time, I just sit on a bench in a high traffic hallway and pretend to do **** on my phone. No one ever thinks twice like "oh he/she must have no one to talk to" because it's not like you are hiding in the corner of campus.


----------



## Platypus7

Yeah, I have to hide in there too, except my school only has one stall and the lock on it is broken, so I have to stand by the sink for 30+mins. I would go to the library but it got moved to the building in the middle of the playground........and if that wasnt enough the whole building is made out of glass.....Its like a SA torture pit :/


----------



## Bluefont

Hmmm....I will find out next tomorrow I have to hide in the bathroom or not. Not that I can get away with hiding in the bathroom. Its a pretty small bathroom!


----------



## Unexpected

It pains me to read about this. All you guys don't deserve to be spending your lunch in the bathroom. It doesn't seem right, but it happens. I've been down that road of isolating myself when it was lunch time. I'd sometimes go home for lunch and eat there instead. When I couldn't go home for lunch I'd sometimes leave my lunch in my backpack, untouched and "study" in the library, reviewing notes that I already went through. 

The whole "What Time is it Mr. Wolf?" makes complete sense to me now. When Mr. Wolf replies back "It's Lunch Time!", everyone freaks out and runs for their lives or in this case to the bathroom.

Hopefully things turn out better for you guys, it ain't sittin' pretty on the toilet at lunch.


----------



## FlowerChild13

I used to go to a tiny private school and I always got bullied during lunch, so eventually I started hanging out in the library (Until the principle took notice.) I remember the librarian asking me if I had any friends. :|


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

FlowerChild13 said:


> I used to go to a tiny private school and I always got bullied during lunch, so eventually I started hanging out in the library (Until the principle took notice.) *I remember the librarian asking me if I had any friends.* :|


ARGH!!! I hate it when an adult talks to you, it's just feels so... bad


----------



## Monotony

I just end up wandering around the halls feeling like crap the entire time until lunch is over. Although I suppose it balances out that fact that I only eat Doughnuts for lunch because all the other places around the school are to crowded at lunch. I don't know how any of you are able to stand being forced to stay at school during lunch.


----------



## solagratia

done that, sometimes do that between classes...it sucks


----------



## Bbpuff

godhelpme2 said:


> the problem is there isn't exactly corners that people go sit in at my school. i would be the first :/ and i've yet to see someone sit alone at lunch, and i'm a senior. but it's a huge school. i can get away with sitting in the bathroom hopefully.. it's not the whole year, only a semester :[


Maybe you can find a bench, and do your homework or something. I think if you look busy people won't think much of it. I know when I was with a group of friends during lunch, I hardly ever noticed if someone was alone. I think most people are to busy with there own friends to pay attention, especially in a big school. But if all else fails, look at the bright side you'll be graduating soon!  Unfortunately for me sophomore year just barely started, and I still have a long way to go. D;


----------



## godhelpme2

Platypus7 said:


> Yeah, I have to hide in there too, except my school only has one stall and the lock on it is broken, so I have to stand by the sink for 30+mins. I would go to the library but it got moved to the building in the middle of the playground........and if that wasnt enough the whole building is made out of glass.....Its like a SA torture pit :/


that sounds awful.. so your glass school literally only has one bathroom? that freaking sucks, i'm sorry.. :[



FlowerChild13 said:


> I used to go to a tiny private school and I always got bullied during lunch, so eventually I started hanging out in the library (Until the principle took notice.) I remember the librarian asking me if I had any friends. :|


wow. i would be so pissed off if a teacher asked me that. i don't see why people can't just back the hell off if people just wanna be alone.



Monotony said:


> I just end up wandering around the halls feeling like crap the entire time until lunch is over. Although I suppose it balances out that fact that I only eat Doughnuts for lunch because all the other places around the school are to crowded at lunch. I don't know how any of you are able to stand being forced to stay at school during lunch.


i'd wander the halls myself, which i sometimes do a little bit, but not over board. My school is high up on security, so they'd probably think i'm trying to find a place to smoke pot or something (when i've never even done drugs in my life) but don't feel crappy about yourself. 
just watch this lol, it made me feel ten times better about myself :3 that's freakin megan fox we're talking about!!








Super Marshy said:


> Maybe you can find a bench, and do your homework or something. I think if you look busy people won't think much of it. I know when I was with a group of friends during lunch, I hardly ever noticed if someone was alone. I think most people are to busy with there own friends to pay attention, especially in a big school. But if all else fails, look at the bright side you'll be graduating soon!  Unfortunately for me sophomore year just barely started, and I still have a long way to go. D;


we have zero benches in our school :[ and i'm sorry you're only in your sophomore year... you'll get through it though, just like i am about to.


----------



## Cam1

High School.... sometimes.

In college sitting alone is something a lot of people do, and people will actually sit with you even if you hardly know them because everyone is trying to meet new people. It's cool.

Hang in there, it gets a lot better after hs.


----------



## Platypus7

> that sounds awful.. so your glass school literally only has one bathroom? that freaking sucks, i'm sorry.. :[


haha yeah, its just the library made of glass, but its in the middle of the playground so everyone can look in. There is another bathroom though, except it has no door...


----------



## Nicks485

I don't see how anyone could sit in the bathroom for 30mins, could just be terrible when people come in..

for the first half of freshman year I was fine at lunch because I had my 2 best friends I have known since kindergarden to go to lunch with we never eat at school though. then halfway through my freshman year I moved to a different school. I didn't think it would be that bad but the whole time I was there I never made one friend and I hated lunch time so much sometimes I would skip school because I didn't want to deal with it..I would plan out exactly how I would spend the 45mins... First I would walk slowly across the school to the furthest vending machine stand infront of it for like 15mins (lmao) acting like I was thinking about what I was going to get then would just roam around feeling like an idiot eating whatever I got... the second that school year was over transfered back to my old school even if I had to take 2 buses and a max each way everyday.


----------



## SarcasmsPieceOfMind

If my friends aren't there before first period or at lunch, i'll sit in the library and restroom stalls till the bell rings, surprisingly, it doesn't feel to bad being alone like that.


----------



## hipolito

Marlon said:


> I usually stand in the stall area when I do this, but I don't do it anymore. But the last time I did this, someone walked in the bathroom so I went to sit on the toilet as if I was already
> "in progress." I don't like to walk out of the stall when someone else is in the bathroom, and 5 minutes had already passed... then 10 minutes... then 15. The guy was still in there. It ended up being the plumber. He was fixing the sink for like 40 minutes and I never left the stall. I'm pretty sure he saw me in there. The second he left I made my getaway.
> 
> Whenever I want to pass time, I just sit on a bench in a high traffic hallway and pretend to do **** on my phone. No one ever thinks twice like "oh he/she must have no one to talk to" because it's not like you are hiding in the corner of campus.


lmao this happened to me every day. for half a year in grade 11 I took up the corner stall in the washroom (I always wondered why people never went to those considering they're the most spacious) and there would _always_ be girls that walked in to check themselves out for 15 minutes. I'd expect them to use the toilets and leave and so I'd try to make as little noise as possible, but usually that didn't work out because someone would usually try to open my door and realize someone was already in there, or hear me trying to zip my backpack really slowly or something. Or they'd be there as I had entered and gone inside so people knew a lot of the time. My heart would be racing in there for the whole 15 minutes that they'd stand in front of the mirror and chill. especially when they crossed in front of the stall because there were gaps where a glimpse could be caught. 
There were even these girls that would frequent that specific washroom and eventually caught onto the fact that someone was hiding out in there. They would come knocking and ask who the f I was. These two girls once also stood on the toilet next to mine to tell me that I didn't have to be emo and I could come hang out with them.
After these incidents I just gave in and asked my mom to start picking me up for lunch which I did for the rest of the year til the end of grade 12.
University is a little different. I don't have to stay on campus for large gaps but if I did I bet i could find something to do or somewhere to hide if there was really nothing to study, and nobody would notice me. It's not as mortifying.



Nicks485 said:


> I don't see how anyone could sit in the bathroom for 30mins, could just be terrible when people come in..
> 
> for the first half of freshman year I was fine at lunch because I had my 2 best friends I have known since kindergarden to go to lunch with we never eat at school though. then halfway through my freshman year I moved to a different school. I didn't think it would be that bad but the whole time I was there I never made one friend and I hated lunch time so much sometimes I would skip school because I didn't want to deal with it..I would plan out exactly how I would spend the 45mins... First I would walk slowly across the school to the furthest vending machine stand infront of it for like 15mins (lmao) acting like I was thinking about what I was going to get then would just roam around feeling like an idiot eating whatever I got... the second that school year was over transfered back to my old school even if I had to take 2 buses and a max each way everyday.


lmao, I'm sorry, but these are making me laugh. I was actually in quite a morbid mood before I opened this thread. we can be very pathetic can't we...


----------



## kj87

godhelpme2 said:


> I have no friends in my lunch, therefore I got to the bathroom everyday. It kind of sucks, but Im not good at making new friends obviously. Please tell me I'm not alone? lol


You aren't alone. I did similar, though I usually hung out in the library or a classroom. haha. The bathroom just sounds soooo "boring." Plus people coming in busting God knows what on taco day. You deserve better than that Andrea :squeeze

Plus, what are you doing hiding that attractive face of yours in the bathroom anyways?? I remember high school. It wasn't "that" long ago. I know if a girl as cute as you sat next to me I'd be the one that was shy xP

I'd take these girls up on their offer. It could be a chance to make a bunch of new friends! 

I passed up so many chances at friendships in high school. Don't make the same mistake I did! Take a chance!! You might regret it if you don't!

I promise it wont be as bad as you think :hug


----------



## lenny4xo

I went to an alternative school where there were 8 classes, 4 every other day. So there was 4 long classes a day with LOOONG breaks in between, about 20 minutes. I spend the entire time sitting behind a door, listening to peoples conversations, until my next class started. And during lunch, I would just go to the library because I could get some work done and not feel awkward about it. But sometimes the library would be closed for events so I had to withstand being stared at by people when I sat alone.


----------



## SociallyUnkempt

I go to an alternative school and it's really small. My teachers used to let me stay in their classrooms for lunch but the school changed my classes around. Now I have a really mean teacher who wont let me stay in her room for lunch, so I hang in the bathroom.


----------



## mehhh

yea, i would move to different bathrooms and go to the last stall. i would just stand there and it felt so horrible. i forced myself out and now i hang in my classrooms. trying to get through my last year.:sigh


----------



## Mourn4UrSelf

No, but I did it a few times during my freshman year of high school, when I had no friends to sit with. Doing that was definitely a low point in my life...

Luckily, I've had people to sit with for the last 3 years.


----------



## WhisperBerries

I didn't go to the bathroom at lunch, because, thank god, I had friends at lunch to sit with. But, during break, I would always "go to the bathroom" because I couldn't find a group to socialize with in the halls :/ That happened pretty much every day in high school.


----------



## sammyandlucy

If none of my friends were there then I would either go to the nurse or hide in the bathroom


----------



## ThatOneShyGirl

I have no friends in school either n i have done that before =[ ... but now my school lets us go out for lunch so i just walk around by myself or walk home =]


----------



## NoHeart

The weird thing about school is that I've become so used to being alone all the time there it doesn't feel awkward anymore, infact the only times I feel awkward is when I'm seen with someone else.... 

People in my school know I'm always by myself and they don't mind, they just kinda stay out of my way, they don't even use my favourite bench because they know I like to sit there... how nice of them!

I feel no anxiety whatsoever when I'm walking over to my usual hangout, I don't even stare at the ground anymore like I used to!


----------



## Domo

I could do that, but I always just hang out in the library and pretend to be caught up in homework or something :/


----------



## dingleberryz

I usually just sneak out of school and hang at the local park and then come back before the next period starts or I go to the library.


----------



## houseiris

I use to try to do that in middle school. I went to this really weird private school. They hunted me down. I would sit in the bathroom in a stall and they would come in the bathroom an yell for me if I'd been gone too long. When I came out they would tell me if I was sick I should go to the nurse other wise I had to sit at my assigned lunch seat. (they were in deed assigned) I did feel like a loser trying to hide in the bathroom but it was so much better than sitting next to the two boys I always had to sit with that bullied me.
In high school I go to a public school. I usually found someone to eat with when eating in the cafeteria was required. I was new and for some reason that made it less awkward for me. Then people got all rude and would avoid sitting with me and tell me strait that I couldn't sit with them because I was "too sick". They weren't looking out for my health. I would sit in the bathroom eat my lunch and then go wander around. luckily no teachers hunted me down. Eventually I discovered that I could eat in the library and that there was a special room just for eating. Normally it was fine but sometimes there were a group nasty girls that came and would be obnoxious while I was there. Then the school wanted to promote grade bonding and the library room closed and I had to eat in the Junior alcoves and Courtyards. Now Im a senior and its a bit better because the senior courtyard is big and pretty and it doesn't look weird that Im sitting by myself studying. Music+E-Reader=okay


----------



## IJustWantToBeOK

I used to do that in my first two years of highschool as well! I hated the thought of walking through a large group of people, and if I didn't see my friends from the front of the cafeteria, I would start walking around the building. Sometimes, I would go from bathroom to bathroom in case people noticed that I was in the bathroom :$ I never actually ate in the bathroom though !
I got lucky the next few years and always had a friend with my lunch


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T

I did once in grade 5 for one day and a morning tea that only lasted 30 mins. I even took my sushi roll there to eat it. It was pretty disgusting since the smell was bad but I did have a good story come out of that. As I walked out, this boy walked in because he thought it was the boys toilets then when he saw me he stared at me probably thinking "wtf she doing here!?" then his eyes got wider as he realised he was in the girls toilets and he started saying "ohh, I'm sorry agh dude this is the girls toilets! I'm so so sorry! Then we both started laughing and somehow in that conversation I told him my friends didn't like me at the moment and he let me hang out with him and his friends so that's how we became friends from that very day....haha just kidding, what an awkward way to start a friendship but it would've been a good one. All of that actually did happen, apart from us having a conversation (he did say sorry heaps though) and becoming friends, I still don't know who that kid was till this very day. Oh and I realised I had better friends and hung out with them! Oh I still remember his reaction when he saw me, hahah!


----------



## Secretaz

I used to eat in the bathroom because i can't go in the school cafetaria, i don't want to sit there alone... It was so disgusting to eat there, i hated it. I thought no one would realize what i'm doing there, but this autumn other kids somehow got to know about it and now the whole school knows i've eaten in the bathroom.. And they think i still do it. Now, when i just go to pee or put more makeup on my face, i can hear them always saying "She's going to eat haha".  It's so embarrassing they know, it was a very stupid idea to eat there... I'm a totally weirdo in their eyes.
So now i spend the lunch time hanging in the school hallways.


----------



## hooper7

godhelpme2 said:


> I have no friends in my lunch, therefore I got to the bathroom everyday. It kind of sucks, but Im not good at making new friends obviously. Please tell me I'm not alone? lol


definitely not alone. i sit next to a trash can by myself if that makes you feel any better.


----------



## enfield

i wandered around and ate in the library (some other people did too) when i was in high school since i didn't make any friends. the library was nice though, with lots of tables and warmness and usually other kids doing homework_.

_and i'm really sorry for all the people who have to experience a lot of discomfort at lunch. it's especially sad, since that's the time when everyone else is with their friends having fun.


----------



## godhelpme2

hooper7 said:


> definitely not alone. i sit next to a trash can by myself if that makes you feel any better.


aw i'm sorry  luckily now my friend got switched into my lunch.. but on days she is absent i still go to the bathroom.


----------



## Thepessimisticteen

godhelpme2 said:


> well these girls offered me to sit with them, but they are all outgoing and the idea made me uncomfortable. we have 30 minute lunch periods, so i roam the first ten minutes. go to a bathroom. ten minutes later go to a new one. i'm a loser, but it beats sitting alone at lunch xD


 AHH Im new here so im not sure how much this might but how about catching up on school work? I have only 5 friends but when they arent with me, I love looking like Hermione Granger and spend the rest of the period catching up on notes, missed homework extra credit, reading, doing homework, studying  . It could help in the long run and its worth a try :yes


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

Dont sit in the bathroom stalls etc. People already know you don't have friends. They already think you are a loser.

Being in the bathroom will not change anything. If you go out and sit by yourself at least you are doing something for you. Its not worth it making yourself feel like - for the whole lunch period because you don't want to offend others with your lonerness.


----------



## gabby1032

I don't, because I sit in the same spot alone almost every school day, and if I just left I'm afraid someone would notice... like these girls that ask me to sit with them occasionally. Although I feel awkward in the cafeteria, they don't let us really roam the hallways or anything..


----------



## Jawi96

i had a "intermittent" kind of friend in school. we were pretty straightforward. right before i dropped out, every time it was lunch or recess, he'd go up to me and ask "do you suck today?" and then he'd go off, presumably to be intentionally tactless around his other friends and i would blend into the background. at least that's what i noticed from other people


----------



## pastels

Secretaz said:


> I used to eat in the bathroom because i can't go in the school cafetaria, i don't want to sit there alone... It was so disgusting to eat there, i hated it. I thought no one would realize what i'm doing there, but this autumn other kids somehow got to know about it and now the whole school knows i've eaten in the bathroom.. And they think i still do it. Now, when i just go to pee or put more makeup on my face, i can hear them always saying "She's going to eat haha".  It's so embarrassing they know, it was a very stupid idea to eat there... I'm a totally weirdo in their eyes.
> So now i spend the lunch time hanging in the school hallways.


aw thats sucks i used to do this to makes it worse when mean ppl judge u on it i wud of been ur friend at school we would of been wierd together lol


----------



## pudding

Haha, during lunch I usually just roam around, go into the restroom for a while, and then find a place to sit and play around on my phone. :bah
I don't like staying in stalls for too long though because the lines are usually really long.


----------



## Jakers

The worst part is when you can't just blend in with the crowd. I honestly don't know what to do anymore, I just dropped out of school. Social Anxiety hit me so hard I went from having everything socially and physically to a complete mess I can't even carry a conversation, because the only thing that's going through my head is "what will I say next". So yeah, don't worry, there's a bunch of people in the same boat as you.


----------



## XSamX

I did earlier in the year until I got my schedule changed and got a new lunch period and had friends who let me sit at their table. But now I have to deal with it all over again tomorrow... Most of the people in my grade are going on a field trip (I didnt bring the stupid permission slip in on time) so my entire table won't be there. Got a day of bathroom chillin ahead of me.... >____<


----------



## peacelovemusic

I was doing that every day for the first three months of school this year, but I recently discovered that you can just go to the library and work on homework and no one bothers me. There are usually several other people in there sitting at the table working on homework or on the computers. I also put snacks in my backpack that I eat during 4th hour before lunch so I don't get too hungry. I don't know what I'll do next semester if I have B lunch though, because it's in the middle of 4th hour so you have to come back and I think people would notice if I never went down to the lunch room and always came out of the bathroom or the library after lunch. Maybe not though  This is the first year I've been in this situation; I had friends to sit with my freshman and sophomore year (I'm a junior now) but since then I've grown apart from a lot of those friends and none of them are in my lunch anyway. The funny thing, though, is that this girl who used to be my best friend also sits in the library during lunch and does homework but we don't speak to each other


----------



## peacelovemusic

It makes me kind of sad to read all these posts from people my own age who are in the same situation but feel like they're alone, when there are probably people at our own schools in the same situation but we are too afraid to talk to them. Go figure.


----------



## zant

Luckily I had a small group of "friends" I could hang out from 9-11, and senior year you can leave campus for lunch, and I have a shortened day so I actually just go home. So I'm somewhat lucky.


----------



## starburst93

Yes, I used to. One day a group of girls were harassing me for it though because they wanted to hang out there and thought i was eavesdropping on them even though I was there before they came in. They called me loser and retarded and a bunch of other names and pretended to leave so I would come out and they could see who I was. I was scared ****less and ended up being late the class because they just stood there waiting for me to come out. They left and I came out but then they came back a couple minutes later so they might have known it was me if they were paying attention to who walked into the bathroom from outside. After that I just walked alone outside or sat in empty exit ways during lunch to avoid another situation like that.


----------



## Moose2112

I eat my lunch with stoners now. They are very nice people actually ;p 
I have an extra spare now after lunch though, I sit alone in teh library usually during this time. I either read a book or pretend Im texting someone, or text my mom X$ 
I do smoke a bit, but no longer during lunch, only on weekends. I hangout with these people because they seem to be the least judgmental


----------



## linabean

I think I'm going to have to start ...my "friends" aren't talking to me anymore


----------



## UnnamedSpecies

YES, YES, YES, and YES! I thought I was the only one, thank goodness I don't need therapy. This means I'm normal right?



FireIsTheCleanser said:


> But everyone looks at you, and you feel like they're are talking about you, and if you're extra lucky a vice-principal or teacher will come over to make sure "You're okay", which translates into "You're not going to shoot up the school are you?"


That is true, sometimes I just wish people would leave me alone. But then again when no one talks to me I just feel lonely, do I have a problem, or what?
:afr


----------



## Ricebunnyx3

When I was in HS it was definitely one of my hideouts during lunch time. It was the only place, besides the library I could hide w/o getting in trouble. But I didn't like being in the bathroom all the time, because I'm a girl and girls like to go in there and check their hair and makeup and talk and gossip. But I didn't like the library because I felt like a weirdo going in there alone almost everyday. I snuck out sometimes. It got easier when I was a senior and learned I could just walk out the front door and no one would say anything (I wish I knew that sooner though). And I also tried to stay in the least used hallway, but deans would patrol and I would get told to go to the cafeteria. I know the dean knew I was such a loser too.


----------



## sorrwel

In high school I would just hang out at the library. Sigh.


----------



## weird girl

hate that feeling time goes by so slow but when im their alone in the bathroom is when i feel like making friends but then after lunch i forget


----------



## silvers1

At the moment, I either go to the toilets or the library. I hate it so much, but its better than the alternative, which is going to sit with a large group of people, half of which I've never said a word to in my life, and end up just saying nothing, looking really awkward :L When I'm in the library I just sit there and pretend to do work, but i freak out that someone I know is gonna come in and think "saddo, loner" or something like that  In the toilets I have more privacy, and I just sit on the seat and listen to music until its over. 

Plus, I go to a small school, and our lunch is really long (45 minutes) which makes it so much worse. If I had my way, breaks would be abolished and I'd just starve until I got home, lol.


----------



## laetus

That never crossed my mind. Why would you ever eat in a bathroom D: I actually avoided the trouble altogether and didn't eat lunch but instead went to the library and... did whatever. Man F highschool zzz


----------



## pudding

How are you guys able to stay in bathrooms that long? Do you guys like line the seat and just sit there? and doesn't the smell/sounds/people talking bother you? Haha.. 
Ah, I wish I could go to the library every day but I feel like the librarians would pity me, or that I'll see people I know.

Ikr. Whenever I see people all alone, I think ew, what a loser. Which is really funny because they're just like me. Or sometimes I'd want to talk to girls that are all alone but I'm scared that they're just waiting for their friends or whatever.


----------



## Pegasister

I used to hide in the bathroom during 8th grade. Worst year of my life. The first times I hid out in there it went fine until I could have sworn I heard someone calling my name and giggling. The next day I went to the library instead but my Spanish teacher found me and introduced me to this really nice girl who introduced me to her group of friends. Now, that I'm a freshmen in high school they aren't at my lunch. I just eat my lunch alone and act like I'm doing homework or on my phone so people don't ask me why I'm sitting there alone staring into space. Honestly sitting alone is a lot better (and less anxious) than sitting in the bathroom.


----------



## hipolito

starburst93 said:


> Yes, I used to. One day a group of girls were harassing me for it though because they wanted to hang out there and thought i was eavesdropping on them even though I was there before they came in. They called me loser and retarded and a bunch of other names and pretended to leave so I would come out and they could see who I was. I was scared ****less and ended up being late the class because they just stood there waiting for me to come out. They left and I came out but then they came back a couple minutes later so they might have known it was me if they were paying attention to who walked into the bathroom from outside. After that I just walked alone outside or sat in empty exit ways during lunch to avoid another situation like that.


that's crazy, I'm sorry girl


----------



## Joe

I guess I'm lucky that the worst that happened to me in the cubicles is someone throwing water over, now i'm in 6th form there is a special study area which there is always room to sit down and do work which means I don't have to go in the toilets anymore to calm down (school library is one of the loudest places in the school), the lower school have taken to playing with their phones all lunch in the bathroom though so I feel its too risky going there anymore anyway.


----------



## Nightless

My school's small and everyone knows each other. It'd be considered strange if you went to the library or were seen alone so yeah, I hide in the bathroom a lot of the time.


----------



## Considerate

I just walk around


----------



## Necroline

When I moved to a new school (Junior & Senior year) I didn't have any friends so I sat alone in the cafeteria (which was probably one of the most depressing and traumatic moments of my life) I could just feel everyone's eyes on me, and at times I would catch people staring at me which would make me feel like such a loser. I did that for the first half of the semester and then discovered the Library, and I started going there. Whenever lunch started I would walk super slow to my locker, take a huge bite of a sandwich from my backpack and take some oreos with me that I would eat in the Library. From 7 in the morning until 3 in the afternoon all I would have to eat was 5 oreos, a bite from a sandwich, and water I would drink during class; and sometimes I would forget to bring it and I wouldn't eat anything throughout the whole day. There were many times were I felt super lightheaded by the end of the day, but to me that was better then having to go through lunch alone in the cafeteria. In the library I would work on homework, and browse newsites in the computer lab. At times a bunch of kids from my class before lunch (same lunch schedule) would come there after eating and saw me sitting alone, and I got confronted about it once; I told the girl that I came to the library during lunch and she was like "oh, that's sad", which made me feel like crap. But I spent my time productively, and I noticed that my grades were going up ever since I started going to the library and studied there. The absolute worst days were when the library was reserved for testing, when I went to the library and saw that it was closed my heart dropped and my heartbeat started going up rapidly. That's when I would wander the hallways slowly and spent my time hiding in the bathroom. Thank God those days are over, ever since I started college I haven't had to worry about things like that and my self-confidence has gone up tremendously. For everyone dealing with this in highschool now, now good luck and just now that It'll get better.


----------



## Dion Phaneuf

I did this off and on for a while. Half of it was more my eating disorder as I couldn't stand to be around food, but the other half was anxiety. When I was a freshman I would sneak off campus and walk around the surrounding neighborhoods. Of course freshman weren't exactly allowed to leave campus, so I eventually got caught, and recieved detention. So then I hid in the bathroom for the rest of the year. It wasn't very glamourous, but it made me feel better in the moment.


----------



## Muddy paws

Reading through this thread has broken my heart. There is so much painful loneliness, it is almost unbearable. I hope that you have been able to take some comfort and hope and acceptance (I know that I have) from the knowledge that there are so many other people doing the same as you and feeling the same as you (even though you wish that they didn't feel this way).

*YOU* are good enough. Yes, you, reading this right now. You are perfectly good enough in every way, and that is the truth.

My school and college days are long over now (_YEEESSSSSSSSS!_ ), but I used to hide in the bathroom during lunch at college, because I was so lonely and so terrified. I look back on it now with horror, as one of the lowest and most bleak periods of my life, and I honestly wonder how I ever survived those days. Like Dion in the previous post, I would sometimes make an escape and walk aimlessly around the neighbourhood (which was quite depressing in itself, because the college which I went to was in a very poor area).

For **you** who is reading this now - if you are desperately looking forward to the time when you can leave school and become a free man or a free woman, and if you are hoping that life will become much easier then - let me tell you that you are absolutely right, it will.  You will probably still have problems and worries, because almost everybody does, but you will not be surrounded by groups of your peers all of the time, and you will have far, far more freedom over practically every aspect of your life.

School is a heavily contrived and artificial society, and there is not much else in life which is like it. It is a system which works tolerably well for the majority, and is bad at handling the rest. Any teacher will tell you that the brightest pupils/students either drop out or fail, quite often. Life really will be a lot easier once you have left.

Be kind to yourselves, all of you.


----------



## alone12

I used to sit in the bathroom at lunch in middle school cuz I was bullied so much. This may not help but the people at your school don't sound like the kind of people you would want to be friends with anyway


----------



## Gareth1996

In my school, there's a small locker room near the canteen. The year group that have their lockers in there aren't on lunch at the same time as I am. There are windows, but you can only see through them from the outside if the lights are on inside and you can turn them off. No-one knows you're inside. The canteen is scary (too many people), the bathrooms are vile and also a bit scary and my crappy school doesn't have a library so this is the best option for me. And it's pretty good, mind you, can't fault it.


----------



## Allisonnn

I wish I could go to the bathroom to eat, but my school doesn't let me :/


----------



## laurenxox

same here


----------



## Fledgling

I had friends but our lunch schedules didn't match. Used to hang out at the library, which is really not that bad. But there were days when it's closed that I was forced into the openness of the quad. ._.


----------



## DiazepamBrunette

Ah, so it wasn't just me!

I would spend as much time as possible in the bathroom at school. It was just unbearable either sitting alone or having to make conversation while eating with people who found me weird.

If not that it was the library.


----------



## Bronzewing

I can't at my school. The bathroom stinks, the floor is always covered in piss, and people always get high in there


----------



## TSpes

I used to, but the bathrooms at every school I've ever attended have been unbearably disgusting. My old school didn't have a library so I had to spend most of the time there. Especially when I've noticed the group of bullies that was literally after me and behind every corner somewhere near in the corridors. The corridors were always eerily empty so I was basically the only person there during breaks. My younger self thought that if they noticed me, there would be no adult/teacher around to "save me". I just hid in the bathroom and prayed they don't find me. I was late to class lots of times because of this.
My current school is somewhat better - for one thing, the group of bullies isn't there. There is a library too and it's really nice. I have an awesome teacher who lends me the key to the library on breaks, especially when it's cold, so I don't have to sit outside/on the floor/in the bathroom. I've already read most of the stuff there so I bring my own books too.


----------



## JMaria06

My life story sophomore year and some of junior year. Actually, it got so bad that I ended up taking an extra, unnecessary class online so I would have a reason to go sit in the library. Thank God it's not like that senior year because that would've been killer for me.


----------



## KelsKels

I use to go to the class I had after lunc and tell the teacher I needed quiet space to work on homework... or Id go to the library and look random stuff up online.


----------



## artsavesmysoul

No because it's actually hard to do that at my school,because the hall monitors check the bathrooms so it's physically impossible.Since I'm a senior I just sit outside in the courtyard when my friend isn't there or I walk around in the empty hallways til the next period bell rings.


----------



## marcel177

Yep, and still sitting in bathroom during lunch this year and for two more years.


----------



## matmad94

The toilets in my old school were unbearably disgusting and stunk of urine so I never once ate lunch at that school and either hid in the library or went to this "homework room" which was basically an empty class room where you can catch up on homework at lunch. Now I actually have someone to sit with sometimes but when they're not their then I sit in a toilet cubical because the school is band new and has nice toilets (THEY HAVE TOUCH SCREEN FLUSHERS).


----------



## BigBlueMoon

I really can't imagine what you guys have to deal with. Spending your whole lunch period in the bathroom must be AWFUL. I don't know how I would wake up every day.

That being said, I have had to deal with having no friends during lunch. All throughout high school, I have had really bad luck with my lunch schedules and I was always placed in different lunch periods than my friends. Freshman year I went home for lunch, and once in awhile I even skipped my third period class so I could hang out with my friends during their lunch period. 

Sophomore year, I had to go to my uncle's place which was nearby the school, as my parents divorced and could no longer afford to pay for my old house, so I along with my mom and my sister ended up moving in with my grandparents which was too far from the school (not even in the same district).

I transferred during my second semester of my sophomore year and ever since then I've been alternating between eating lunch in my school's resource room and eating in the cafeteria when I had friends to hang out with. I'm in my last semester of high school now and I eat in the cafeteria with a friend, and then hang out in the main lobby with her until the period ends.


----------



## mezzoforte

BigBlueMoon said:


> *I really can't imagine what you guys have to deal with. Spending your whole lunch period in the bathroom must be AWFUL. I don't know how I would wake up every day.*
> 
> That being said, I have had to deal with having no friends during lunch. All throughout high school, I have had really bad luck with my lunch schedules and I was always placed in different lunch periods than my friends. Freshman year I went home for lunch, and once in awhile I even skipped my third period class so I could hang out with my friends during their lunch period.
> 
> Sophomore year, I had to go to my uncle's place which was nearby the school, as my parents divorced and could no longer afford to pay for my old house, so I along with my mom and my sister ended up moving in with my grandparents which was too far from the school (not even in the same district).
> 
> I transferred during my second semester of my sophomore year and ever since then I've been alternating between eating lunch in my school's resource room and eating in the cafeteria when I had friends to hang out with. I'm in my last semester of high school now and I eat in the cafeteria with a friend, and then hang out in the main lobby with her until the period ends.


It really isn't THAT bad. I got used to it after a while, and the bathroom I went to was pretty quiet and clean. And lunch was only 25 minutes. Sometimes I'd eat a snack and study for another class in there. :b


----------



## russianruby

You would not want to sit down on a toilet in the men's bathroom in my school lol....


----------



## Yori

I used to do this... if I couldn't find a table w/i 2 minutes I would become too anxious and end up ditching for the bathroom. Hardcore dorkery B). 


I have sugar problems and sometimes forgot to get something to eat in the bathroom (trying to eat in a bathroom, too...) and my school had a No being in the halls or bathrooms during lunch policy so I had to hide. Usually there weren't many people trying to go to the bathroom so I didn't have anyone banging on the stall but I would come out and go back in. Anyone who I'd see twice there, well they shouldn't think I was there the whole time just like they weren't .

Anyway, my sugar issues got the best of my intelligence one day and I went to the nurse for my issues during lunch. At first she thought I was confused due to being low on sugar but then I confessed that I couldn't find anywhere to sit at lunch and that I was in the bathroom the whole time. She told me I could get in trouble for that and poor me, etc, and she called my parent and an aid helped me find a place (turns out there were people I knew in that jumbled mess of a cafeteria after all.)


----------



## Levibebop

Well, for the past few years I've had decent lunch schedules. There's always at least one or two friends that I can sit with.

On the other hand, Junior High was agonizing. I was always the person that was barely acknowledged and ended up sitting with people that thought lowly of me.

There's been times where I've had to sit alone; it doesn't really bother me anymore. As long as there's music flowing and I'm not in the center of everything, it can be relaxing.


----------



## Sanandreas818

Haha, nah I never did that, but I used to roam the halls all the time in middle school during lunch AND gym because I didn't really have any friends nor liked gym.


----------



## loneranger

I have sat in the bathroom during a lunch break @ a convention to avoid a conversation with supposibly "friends" of mine. Luckily for me I did have to use the bathroom,lol.


----------



## DubnRun

at my age I still would do this

beats hundreds of eyes watching you eating


----------



## Charmander

Do you guys not get anxious that someone's going to notice that you go in there all the time though? I feel awkward being in the bathroom when someone else comes in, even if I'm in a cubicle.


----------



## monotonous

i have done that when i was little not in the bathroom but eat alone


----------



## rifulcube

no not really. BACK IN high school, There would always be an empty table and i would sit there. When everywhere was full, i would take my food out to the garden. Well i used to study in a rich private school, so it was really big and lots of places that no one ever went to except for the gardeners. 

Now in college, people hardly ever eat lunch, the cafeteria is always quite and empty. So i just sit anywhere i want.


----------



## mccoys

I didn't think anyone else did that!! Wow, I remember back in grade 9 I did that for months until this girl started talking to me. Then I became a bit to obsessive with her and wounded up back in the washroom.

If you want to talk more, we can talk 
I'm a bit older now, and can probably relate so closely to you.


----------



## mccoys

Charmander said:


> Do you guys not get anxious that someone's going to notice that you go in there all the time though? I feel awkward being in the bathroom when someone else comes in, even if I'm in a cubicle.


 I found a thrill out of that. In a weird and funny way.

But think about it, if you can't make new friends, then you aren't going to nessecarily think someone will find out what you're up to. Your mind is already set to thinking nobody likes me, I can't make friends, etc..

I don't know how to explain it really well.
But that's my philosophy.


----------



## chaosherz

Do all your schools there have lunch rooms/cafeterias where you have to eat? Because here we don't have that, so all the kids just spread out among the school grounds and play or just socialise while eating.

I find it strange that you're all forced to sit in one place at tables. I would find that so annoying. What I liked about when I was in high school was the freedom to just go anywhere in the school during lunch and hang out with whoever you want. I never hung out in the bathroom, I just chatted with my friends or played some kind of sport or game. But back then I didn't have SA as bad as I do now.

I really encourage those of you who do this to try and make just one friend at least and not be avoidant. High school could be a good experience, even with SA, as you do get to hang out with friends your age and have fun. You can't do that so easily in the workplace as most adults are just too busy, uninterested in others and boring.


----------



## pandadora

*used to be in similar predicament back in my teens*

I understand how you people feel!

I used to be in a similar situation back in junior college (equivalent to something like USA 11th and 12th grade of my country). During my first year, my class was extremely small (12 people) when others had 18-28 students per class. I could not get along with the few cliques in my class at all n life was very miserable. There wasn't really anyone to sit with me during classroom lessons. I just somehow could not get on good terms with my classmate, we just couldn't click at all. It was like I was the lone girl. However, I had a group of friends from the previous school who went to the same junior college, and we got along well. There were a few friends who were in a similar state as me and we hung out. however, life suck when we didn't have common break times. I will just force myself to shamefully sit with people I know who I wasn't really close with or sit alone somewhere to eat or just grab finger food. Sometimes, I will just wait till the area is isolated before sitting at a corner to eat.

I felt so odd when after lecture or classes, I will be faced with being seen starting to be alone, as I quickly walk off somewhere.

In my final year, things with my newer classmates got better but somehow I still could not bring myself to hang out with them during breaks. Plus, we took different science subjects. There was just.. a barrier. :afr Finally, I gave up & SKIPPED LUNCH. I either only ate a pack of biscuits to last till late noon/evening or sometimes I will add on instant noodles to eat in classroom. Luckily we had home rooms (a classroom for each class) then so it was easier for us. This diet went on till I felt anorexic but I wasn't. :O surprisingly I lost a few kilos from that "ordeal".

Towards college entrance examinations, things started to look up, as classes for that semester had already ended.

I seldom hide in bathrooms. So to sum up, either I will hang out with some other people for break, not eat at all or be alone. Then again, it feels weird to be seen alone in the library too. The only comfort was my school had a enclosed study area with individual cubicles, so that made it seem less obivous that one is alone.

Looking back, I cant believed I have survived through all these n emerged stronger. For those in their teens facing this, I believe University will get better for u, like how it did for me. Now, while pursuing my Bachelors in University, I always have company to sit in lectures with and spend time with. I just feel belonged there. For university, even if you were alone, it would be less obvious as the campus is quite huge but high school would be quite compounded n enclosed.

Not sure if its just a matter of who I meet or some vibes i give off, but I face the loner issue quite a bit during primary school too. Boohoo. :no:roll


----------



## hughjames95

My God. I never thought other people did this. I used to sit in the toilet and wait for Lunch to finish, I always ate my lunch when i got home because i couldn't eat in the bathroom...


----------



## Tokztero

That's too much you have to face your fears. You are going to fall deeper into isolation.


----------



## SS616

There was a long stair case at the back of the school I would stand halfways up in order to pretend to be just walking up/down depending where the other person was comming from. Every break, every lunch. When I left school I was so happy knowing I would never again have to go back haha.


----------



## SS616

lestrange said:


> Yeah, I used to in high school. I had friends, just didn't feel comfortable hanging out in large groups. That being said, I didn't really eat. Huge appetite problem in my later teenage years. The thing is that we can't keep avoiding the things that we don't want to do. Avoidance will only cause the fear to build up. Best to face it head on. At least, that's what I'm trying to do right now.


Yeah I tried this, someone at work was giving me a hard time, and I thought I'm not going to go down the usual route of avoiding them, and generally getting down about it. So the next time they said something to me I verbaly challenged them. They haven't said a bad thing since, and actually tried to be helpful and kinda acknowledged that they where in the wrong, and that they hadn't known they were getting to me quite so much.

Felt great for a week or 2, thought I'll try the same on another guy who gives me a hard time. It Failed lol. He proceeded to embarrass me Infront of all my colleagues, and really been going hard on the tormenting.

So I don't really know. It feels good when u face something and it works out, but when it doesn't it u can end up right back in a deeper hole than you where already in.

Sorry for the rant.:b


----------



## Eia Au

I used to go to the school library and read


----------



## vanilla90

I tried doing that when I was 11, but a bunch of higher years came in and started banging on my door and throwing loo roll over. Safe to say I never entered the school toilets again. Scarred for life.


----------



## Kalliber

I ate with my bro and his friends..bathroom stank


----------



## rayrae7

I sit by myself and just pretend to be busy on my phone or something so that i don't feel like everyone is staring. It gets really boroing though. One time i just made a list of different words for purgatory on a text. I would go to the bathroom, but that would involve crossing the ENTIRE caffateria to get a bathroom pass.


----------



## Love4Lyricism

I went to the library in fear of being 'made-fun-of' for sitting alone. When the library was closed I would wander the school hallways until a security officer would send me to the lunch room, or make me sit in detention. 

Since September, I have permitted to leave school after two periods. Luckily, my two periods are over before lunch. I just go home and order Jimmy-Johns.


----------



## chowfunfan

I go to the library and basically have to starve myself :/ I've lost 3 pounds already D:


----------



## joked35

When I had assignments or homework to do, I would sit in the library and complete my work there.

If I didn't have work to do, I would wander around surrounding neighborhood until lunch was over.


----------



## Crystsal

While I was in high school, I used to do it. My friends didn't have lunch period with me. At my old high school, we had three lunch periods. And the library was sometimes closed. Anyways I used to eat by the sink in the bathroom. If I heard somebody coming I would stuff the food into my book bag. And then act like I was fixing my hair and washing my hands. I eventually learned to eat my food a bit fast. Not crazy fast but faster than normal. Oh high school..you were interesting years.


----------



## Nick97

For my freshman year, I would just stand with these two people I didn't really know that well, and I hardly spoke. For sophomore year, I sat with a group of people that made me laugh, but I was kind of awkward when I spoke and they were all outgoing. Currently, I sit with a few people who I get along with, although I hate it when they're absent from school and I have to walk around alone.


----------



## Diffidence

Wow guys, some of what you're saying is really sad. I'm in college now, so this isn't really a problem anymore as I commute and I eat in class or on the train ride home. 

When I was in middle school and Jr. high, I'd sit in the classroom because there were only 20 something people in the whole class and I just sat by myself doing homework. However, when we went outside for recess, I hated sitting there against the wall by myself, so I'd sit in the bathroom waiting for the right time to come back out. 

High school was iffy. Sometimes, I had plenty of people to sit with, other times no one. When there was no one there that I knew, I would hide in the bathroom, but I hated it because the stall doors didn't lock and you'd have people barging in. It also smelled because people smoked in there. I didn't, but the lunch monitors would go in there and accuse me of smoking. One of the deans even felt me up to see if I had any cigarettes on me. :shock Half the time, I would just pretend to be picking out something to buy at the vending machine. Needless to say, I could have dealt without the extra stress.


----------



## Kalliber

My school bathroom stank! No way i sat with my bro and his friends at lunch


----------



## Pen

i used to i did it for a month...
then reliased i could stay in the classroom for my break and lunch


----------



## TheStubbyMuffin

I didn't hang out in the bathroom, but I'd go somewhere to eat my lunch and read/do homework where I knew no teachers checked. I don't consider it bad actually, I got to sit outside where there weren't loud people and there was a small garden-it was nice.


----------

